# Mazzer SJ Renovation.....



## kbrembo (Nov 27, 2015)

So...bought a 2008 SJ on ebay for £166...it arrived quickly but the large hopper was all smashed so the seller refunded £30:good:Anyhow...full strip down which was pretty easy, I also put in some new Burrs.Now its away to the local paint shop for a re-spray. Hopefully I will have it back tomorrow and I will post the final result.

Choosing new colour was the toughest part.








<img src=[/IMG][/img]







<img src=[/IMG][/img]


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

That wasn't in bad nick even before you painted it. A lot better than most you see. Good price too. What colour are you going for?


----------



## kbrembo (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah..it was really good nick and probably didn't need a paint......

I'm going for a glittery darker metallic grey with a go faster stripe down the sides. Hopefully the painter has the same vision!


----------



## kbrembo (Nov 27, 2015)

So my painter let me down.

I ended up doing it myself...few coats of Etch undercoat,few thin layers of retro mustard and a layer of clear.

Pretty happy with the finish and no missed bits or messy drips

Grinders working fantastic!

I got a new tamper from Machino Espresso while visiting Edinburgh at the weekend..great wee shop!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

That colour suits the design of the Mazzer very well. Which shows what era their design is stuck in I suppose


----------



## kbrembo (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah...I wasn't planning retro but it turned out fine!

Cheers


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

love the retro colour scheme. Very nice.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Matches the tiles

It is a similar colour to that which Allegros used to be made in!


----------



## kbrembo (Nov 27, 2015)

Rover Sand Glow


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

I like this a lot. I've done up a few bikes in my time, new parts, paint job etc... Might have to have a go at something like this in the new year. Just have to work out why I need another grinder...


----------



## Wayne (Dec 19, 2015)

That turned out great! Honestly, I would never have chosen that color, but it really looks nice on that Super Jolly. Unique and outstanding - nice job.


----------



## kbrembo (Nov 27, 2015)

Cheers @Wayne I'm pretty happy with it!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

This is on my list of "to do" for next year.

how did you get the existing finish off the grinder before base layer and top coat?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

shrink said:


> This is on my list of "to do" for next year.
> 
> how did you get the existing finish off the grinder before base layer and top coat?


It doesn't need removing, you can just cut it a bit with 400 grit wet or dry and then spray right on top.

If you need to remove the existing paint then it is a LOT of sanding work or a few days with paint remover on it.


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

kbrembo said:


> So...bought a 2008 SJ on ebay for £166...it arrived quickly but the large hopper was all smashed so the seller refunded £30:good:Anyhow...full strip down which was pretty easy, I also put in some new Burrs.Now its away to the local paint shop for a re-spray. Hopefully I will have it back tomorrow and I will post the final result.
> 
> Choosing new colour was the toughest part.
> 
> [/img]


i like this idea. can do diy spray my headlamp and bike <img src=[/IMG]

[/QUOTE]


----------

